# Question about migrating to Manitoba



## simranjeet0923 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All,

i am thinking to migrate to Winnipeg, Manitoba, and i have already applied for Skilled PR. but i may need help of someone to fill out my reference form - but the condition is he should be holding the PR of Manitoba... can anyone help me out to fill sponsorship/reference form only...i will take care for rest of the formalities.

Looking forward to hear form the chap who can help me in this..

Many Thanks,
Sammy


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

simranjeet0923 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am thinking to migrate to Winnipeg, Manitoba, and i have already applied for Skilled PR. but i may need help of someone to fill out my reference form - but the condition is he should be holding the PR of Manitoba... can anyone help me out to fill sponsorship/reference form only...i will take care for rest of the formalities.
> 
> ...


So you are basically asking someone who doesn't know you to risk their PR status by acting as a false reference for you. Good luck with that (Not) :flypig:


----------



## simranjeet0923 (Aug 15, 2014)

JGK said:


> So you are basically asking someone who doesn't know you to risk their PR status by acting as a false reference for you. Good luck with that (Not) :flypig:


Hi JGK,

thanks for your reply...but i mean to say.. if there is any immigration consultancy who can help me in this? my intention is not to put anyone into trouble...!! 

Regards,


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

simranjeet0923 said:


> Hi JGK,
> 
> thanks for your reply...but i mean to say.. if there is any immigration consultancy who can help me in this? my intention is not to put anyone into trouble...!!
> 
> Regards,



Why pay for something that you can do yourself?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

simranjeet0923 said:


> Hi JGK,
> 
> thanks for your reply...but i mean to say.. if there is any immigration consultancy who can help me in this? my intention is not to put anyone into trouble...!!
> 
> Regards,


Sammy,

I dont believe that for a minute. In your original post you say:

i am thinking to migrate to Winnipeg, Manitoba, and i have already applied for Skilled PR. but i may need help of someone to fill out my reference form -* but the condition is he should be holding the PR of Manitoba... can anyone help me out to fill sponsorship/reference form only.*..i will take care for rest of the formalities."

A sponsor is someone who knows you and will vouch for you personally. A consultant doesn't know you from a hole in the ground and *is paid by you *to ensure you are filling the necessary paperwork correctly and accurately. 

A true consultant cannot guarantee success and would never agree to fill out sponsorship reference forms for you. As you are paying him, it would be seen by immigraration as a conflict of interest and could lose then their accreditation (if they have it).


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

Dear All , Thanks for these comments. well i think in the web site what it says is ...."Manitoba Support
A Manitoba Supporter is an established resident of the province who is a friend or relative of the applicant and is willing and able to review and endorse the applicant’s plan for settling and finding employment in their destination community.A Manitoba Supporter must be the applicant’s close relative or friend/distant relative, and must be:

able to provide documents proving they reside and are established in Manitoba and have been living in the province continuously for at least one year (ex: copy of Manitoba Health Card)
a Canadian citizen or permanent resident (ex: copy of Permanent Resident Card)
able to demonstrate sufficiently close ties to the applicant and to Manitoba
able to demonstrate that any applications they previously supported resulted in successful, permanent economic establishment in Manitoba
able to support the applicant’s Settlement Plan

For close relatives, both the applicant and the supporter must provide documents proving their familial relationship.

Close relatives may support the application of more than one skilled worker at a time provided they satisfactorily demonstrate their ability to do so.

For friends and distant relatives, their household must not be currently supporting the settlement of another MPNP applicant, nominee or person under another Canadian immigration program.

Finally, your supporter cannot be and the MPNP will not accept a Settlement Plan Part 2 signed by:

a paid immigration representative
anyone who is not a demonstrated relative or friend of the applicant or the applicant’s spouse
a Canadian elected official or their staff

Your Manitoba supporter is your connection to the province; to be eligible for the MPNP you must also demonstrate you can be assessed sufficient points for language, employability, education, age and adaptability according to the MPNP Self-assessment Worksheet.

Note: Applicants with Manitoba Supporters should declare that person and their address as local contact for correspondence with the MPNP so that your supporter is authorized to discuss your application.

Important: The Manitoba Provincial Nominee Program is not a sponsorship program. Because the MPNP is a labour market-driven, economic immigration program, all applicants must be employable and adaptable skilled workers with job-ready English, sufficient settlement funds and the genuine intention and ability to economically establish in Manitoba as permanent residents".


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Since you are posting about this in 2 separate topics, I will refer to my answer in the other topic:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...9922-manitoba-province-nomination-friend.html
Conclusion: what you are asking people to do is illegal. What you are doing is illegal.


----------

